# honey with pollen?



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Honey already has small amounts of pollen in it. I sell pollen and honey separately to the same customers. Personally I wouldn't add any pollen as it will speed up crystallization. But then again the "really raw" honey that's full of chunks of who knows what seems to be popular. I say give the customers whatever they want.


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

I agree with GaSteve on this one. With that said several years ago we extracted some supers with an overabundance of pollen in it, even after straining it the pollen was quite noticable in taste--it was the best tasting honey we had in my opinion.


----------



## John Russell (Aug 8, 2003)

I'm launching a fortified honey that contains pollen and royal jelly. If you can get it into the health stores you could start something with some serious potential....

John Russell
honeyb.ca


----------

